# Airport Screening for Disabled Vets



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

this information is from the Disabled American Veterans and is current as of October 2013.

TSA may be reached at 1-855-787-2227, M-F, 0800-2300 EST
and 
0900-2000 weekends/holidays.
or
email [email protected]

Veterans may avoid intrusive airport security screening procedures under the 
HELPING HEROES FLY ACT that was signed into law .... plus new initiatives are underway within TSA.

Disabled American Veterans (DAV) is working with TSA to enhance a program that allows veterans with special needs to contact TSA with details of their itinerary to expedite the screening process.

Disabled vets with special travel needs should call TSA Cares in advance of their travel for special accommodations and expedited screening.

[ my own comments: there are no guarantees that anything a disabled vet experiences at airport screening will be easier....it likely depends on the particular airport, the screeners, and communication. good luck with your travel especially through the coming holidays ]


----------

